# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Dwarf puffer fish

## AnA

I have newly bought 3 dwarf (Malabar) puffer fishes. I'm having big problem now as they nip off the tail of my rummy nose. I know about these fishes nip but I did not know that it is so serious. Please advise if anyone keep them without any problem? Please advise as I still like to keep these fishes with other community fishes. :Razz:

----------


## Simon

hi AnA, best to keep only one per tank.. they r tail-nipper and will normally bite any fishes with attractive tails

----------


## LeAnne

this puffers are aggresive fishes, usually people buy them to get rid of snails problems.. as for ur case think u shouldn't rear them in a commumity tank but rather a single species tank would be more like it for ur little puffers  :Smile: .. and btw u need to add a little salt to the water for them cos they have tendacy to develop fungus on their bodies



> ----------------
> On 1/28/2002 11:27:09 PM 
> 
> I have newly bought 3 dwarf (Malabar) puffer fishes. I'm having big problem now as they nip off the tail of my rummy nose. I know about these fishes nip but I did not know that it is so serious. Please advise if anyone keep them without any problem? Please advise as I still like to keep these fishes with other community fishes. 
> ----------------

----------


## AnA

Thanks guys for your advise. I think I will transfer all my other fishes to my 4ft when it comes. Sign!!!, my 4 footer still not here yet.... :Mad:  [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 1/29/2002 10:58:47 AM 
> 
> this puffers are aggresive fishes, usually people buy them to get rid of snails problems.. as for ur case think u shouldn't rear them in a commumity tank but rather a single species tank would be more like it for ur little puffers .. and btw u need to add a little salt to the water for them cos they have tendacy to develop fungus on their bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...


Thanks LeAnn, I have read from some web site that these malabar puffer do not required any salt to be added in the tank. Hummm... see how it goes...thanks for your advise.

----------


## avant

where did u get them from?? any pics?

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 1/29/2002 11:20:33 PM 
> 
> where did u get them from?? any pics?
> ----------------


From the market at Tampines. Anyway, you could try to get from Far east as they only sell for a dollar each. I got mine for $2 each.

As for picture, I have but do not know how to post here. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

AnA, send them to me

----------


## kenzo

tada!! izzit the puffer in my avatar?

dwarves are nippier than figure eights or spotteds..

trick to choose the tamer ones is to look closely at the tank and take the blur-est one.  :Smile: 

the dwarf in my puffer tank is quite ok.
it's the red-eye puffer that bites, even other puffers.  :Sad: 

i bought 2 golden puffers a month back. Big mistake.

between them, they took out 6 puffers before I had to flush them down the bowl. 
 :Sad:

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 4:00:41 PM 
> 
> AnA, send them to me
> ----------------


Thanks for your help again. But that picture is not mine, it belongs to a site. I guess, I think I should be able to post the link right?

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/gpuffer3.html

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 4:04:11 PM 
> 
> tada!! izzit the puffer in my avatar?
> 
> dwarves are nippier than figure eights or spotteds..
> 
> trick to choose the tamer ones is to look closely at the tank and take the blur-est one. 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is my puffers. :Smug:

----------


## AnA

I somehow regret getting them. But, as of today, they seem to behave. My bigger tank should be coming this weekends. Hope that by giving them bigger space, they will nip less.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 4:04:11 PM by Kenzo
> between them, they took out 6 puffers before I had to flush them down the bowl. 
> 
> ----------------


OMG!!! u murderer 
 :Evil:  ya, always look for the timidiest among them... smallest oso a good choice

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 4:04:11 PM 
> 
> tada!! izzit the puffer in my avatar?
> 
> ----------------


Interesting avatar...How to post avatar like yours?? Please advise. Thanks.

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 9:18:26 PM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 4:04:11 PM 
> ...


Ana,

At the top of the page, there is a tab 'My BB'. Click on that and you can change your avatar.

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 1/31/2002 12:55:14 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 9:18:26 PM 
> ...


Thanks!!!

----------


## bleeder

I have recently bought a figure 8 about 2 weeks back.

He is really a cute fella! I only bought one as I have read about their potential hazards to community fishes. My snail population has gone down and this little guy does not seem aggressive at all. He just bobs around and occasionally likes to chase my neons a bit. [ :Grin: ] 

They seem to love brine shrimp and bloodworms. He would tend to appear at the front the moment he senses the above mentioned in the water! Clever fella...[:0] 

By the way,I saw some figure 8s at Rainbow and man...were they HUGE!! About 2 inches. Is that their max size? Mine is only about 3 cm now. Geeez.... :Smile:

----------


## lsz

we had very bad experiences with puffers. 

personally i will leave them in smaller species tanks if getting again.

----------


## AnA

> ----------------
> On 2/1/2002 12:00:03 AM 
> 
> I have recently bought a figure 8 about 2 weeks back.
> 
> He is really a cute fella! I only bought one as I have read about their potential hazards to community fishes. My snail population has gone down and this little guy does not seem aggressive at all. He just bobs around and occasionally likes to chase my neons a bit. [] 
> 
> They seem to love brine shrimp and bloodworms. He would tend to appear at the front the moment he senses the above mentioned in the water! Clever fella...[:0] 
> 
> ...


Hi Bleeder, I like puffer all along, but never keep them until now as they are aggressive. I prefer smaller puffer like the malabar. Figure 8s should be about 6cm max. Spotted one are bigger, about 17cm max. Mine about 3cm max.  :Smug:

----------


## peterkoh

My parents stay at Tampines. Which market ? Thks.

----------

